# (resolved)Bios reset blind? Possible?



## Prezpoonly (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi there, I've created a big mess and gotten myself way over my head, so I was wondering if anyone could help me out.

I have an Intel 82845GL motherboard (I think), with their old onboard graphics chips. The reason I'm not sure if it is really the 82845GL is because my motherboard also has an AGP slot, although the intel website says it shouldn't. To test out if this AGP slot works, I went off today to buy a second hand ATI 9600, slipped it in and tried if it worked. 

This is the sequence in which I tried things.

1. Booted up Windows with monitor plugged into old onboard VGA chip, tried getting windows to 'recognize' the AGP chip. Didn't see anything.

2. Tried the same with monitor plugged into the new AGP chip, no output on monitor.

3. Plugged monitor back into old VGA chip, went into Bios, into CMOS options, and disabled the onboard VGA chip. Turned off computer.

4. Plugged monitor into the AGP chip, still no output (the fan was spinning though, always was throughout).

5. Plugged monitor back into old onboard VGA chip, and to my great horror, no output there either.

Thus, my AGP problem has turned into a BIOS problem. How do i reset my BIOS when i can't see what's supposed to be on the screen. The computer makes sounds like its starting up like normal, but i can't see what its doing anymore.

If anyone has any suggestions, I'ld be forever grateful.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Bios reset blind? Possible?*

Hi and welcome to TSF,
You reset BIOS by removing the little lithium battery on the motherboard for a couple of minutes - then put it back in. The computer has to be unplugged during this procedure. When you start the computer again you will most likely get a "checksum error" - to fix that enter BIOS and load setup defaults. To run your graphics card you have to disable the onboard graphics in BIOS.

Nicholas


----------



## Prezpoonly (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Bios reset blind? Possible?*

Thanks for the help and welcome, Eneles. Your suggestion on what to do to disable the onboard VGA chip is exactly what I did in the beginning, it is what led to the problem in the first place. Are there any other settings that I might need to change? I checked the ATI site for compatibility problems, but there don't seem to be any. 


On another note, the cat that lives in our computer room appreciates your display pic.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Bios reset blind? Possible?*

Have you disabled the integrated graphics in the bios, ie made sure the bios is looking at the AGP (with the correct appature), instead of the integrated graphics.

Also is you PSU up to the task?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Bios reset blind? Possible?*

Is the onboard chip working after resetting BIOS? Intel 82845GL is the chipset, I believe. I need to know what motherboard model/brand is inside the computer to find info on how to disable the onboard graphics completely. If you take a look at the mobo there should be a "code" printed on it (something like ms-6590). 
Does your cat, like mine, get jealous of the computer when you are typing and try to lie down on the keyboard :smile:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Bios reset blind? Possible?*

Haha, eneles.

Most bios will simply have a selection for VGA where you can enter it and select AGP or integrated. Just select AGP in the bios and make sure the appature is set to the memory of the card ie 256mb.

That should be all that is needed.


----------



## Prezpoonly (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Bios reset blind? Possible?*

sorry, what's a PSU?

ok, Eneles' tips worked to get my BIOS reset, after that, I tried installing the AGP card again. Same result. This is what I did. After startup, i hit DEL to get into the CMOS settings. I went down to Advanced settings, and went down to set Integrated Graphics to disabled. i exited and saved and restarted, and got nothing. I'm going to try resetting the aperture, I think i got that part wrong. Thanks guys, update in a sec.

Yeah, the cat plays with the keyboard, when I open the case, he tries to get inside too. Then he goes behind the desk and unplugs everything.


----------



## Prezpoonly (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Bios reset blind? Possible?*

Oh, and where should this code on the motherboard be. Its a big piece of silicon and the words are awfully small.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Bios reset blind? Possible?*

You don't only want to disable integrated, but also enable AGP to the right memory.

ps

PSU = Power Supply Unit.


----------



## Prezpoonly (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Bios reset blind? Possible?*

how can i check if my PSU is up to the task? there are a lot of specs on the side, what should I look for? its funny you mention it, a week ago, i took it apart to clean out all its dust.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Bios reset blind? Possible?*

brand and wattage will do for now.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Bios reset blind? Possible?*

If you get the computer running with onboard graphics we can find out what mobo you have.


----------



## Prezpoonly (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Bios reset blind? Possible?*

ok, pc is up and running. what do i need to look up to find the mobo? 

as for the PSU, the brand is some chinese brand (i'm living in china) and i can't find the wattage. what i can find is the AC input data, under Voltage it says 115V and 230V (we use 230 here as far as i know) and under current it says 8A and 4A, and then under frequency it says 50-60Hz.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Bios reset blind? Possible?*

Download and run Everest (in my sig). That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## Prezpoonly (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Bios reset blind? Possible?*

k here we go, sorry for the delay, had to switch computers

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Computer USER-C02B977EA2
Generator Administrator
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2002-01-01
Time 00:29


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name USER-C02B977EA2
User Name Administrator

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Celeron, 1717 MHz (17 x 101)
Motherboard Name Epox EP-4GLM(+) (3 PCI, 1 ADD, 1 CNR, 2 DIMM, Audio, Video)
Motherboard Chipset Intel Brookdale-G i845GL
System Memory 503 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award Modular (06/05/02)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller (64 MB)
3D Accelerator Intel Extreme Graphics
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (1230173215)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB
SCSI/RAID Controller SCSI/RAID Host Controller
Disk Drive IC35L040AVVN07-0 (40 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optical Drive LITE-ON CD-RW SOHR-5238S (52x/32x/52x CD-RW)
Optical Drive SONY CD-ROM CDU5221 (52x CD-ROM)
Optical Drive ZL2150U ABM452C SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive ZL2150U ABM452C SCSI CdRom Device
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 7773 MB (1817 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 10001 MB (2409 MB free)
E: (NTFS) 11687 MB (4284 MB free)
F: (NTFS) 9797 MB (1190 MB free)
Total Size 39258 MB (9700 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC (192.168.0.1)
Network Adapter WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface (121.32.1.92)

Peripherals:
Printer Adobe PDF
Printer EPSON Stylus C41 Series
USB1 Controller Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801DB ICH4 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: Intel 82845G/GL/GV Memory Controller Hub [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 60 25 06 00 90 20 01 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 E8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 02 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 3C 03 00 00 41 20 10 20 04 01 00 00 1B 08 10 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 01 1B 17 08 00 37 2E 41 34 
Offset 60: 00 00 10 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 84 41 2B 71 C1 00 20 
Offset 80: 5D 00 AF 00 AD 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 10 11 11 00 00 00 00 00 45 04 00 00 00 0A 38 00 
Offset A0: 02 00 20 00 17 02 00 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 10 00 00 
Offset C0: 44 40 30 11 00 00 0C 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 02 28 04 0E 0B 0D 00 10 00 00 11 B3 00 00 20 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 09 00 05 11 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 74 F8 00 00 40 0F 00 00 04 00 00 80 

B00 D02 F00: Intel 82845G/GL/GV Graphics Controller

Offset 00: 86 80 62 25 07 00 90 00 01 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 E0 00 00 00 EE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 02 90 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 01 00 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 08 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F00: Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C2 24 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 D8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 02 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F01: Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C4 24 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 02 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F02: Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C7 24 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 D4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 02 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F07: Intel 82801DB ICH4 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 CD 24 06 00 90 02 01 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 08 EE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 02 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 80 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 7F 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 
Offset 70: 00 00 C7 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3F 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 78 BF 1F 00 88 83 00 00 60 0F 00 00 06 00 00 00 

B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801DB I/O Controller Hub 4 (ICH4) [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 4E 24 07 01 80 80 81 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 20 C0 C0 80 22 
Offset 20: 00 EC F0 ED F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 
Offset 40: 02 28 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 02 74 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 10 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 54 22 

B00 D1F F00: Intel 82801DB ICH4 - LPC Bridge [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C0 24 0F 00 80 02 01 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 04 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 81 04 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 0A 05 0B 0A D0 00 00 00 0B 80 80 09 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 75 54 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 20 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 55 55 42 05 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 86 21 00 00 02 03 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 10 00 00 C0 00 00 0C 35 33 22 11 00 91 02 67 45 
Offset F0: 0F 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 02 00 00 00 81 00 

B00 D1F F01: Intel 82801DB ICH4 - IDE Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 CB 24 07 00 80 02 01 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 F0 00 00 00 FC BF FE 00 00 00 00 95 16 02 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 07 A3 77 E3 B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F03: Intel 82801DB ICH4 - SMBus Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C3 24 01 00 80 02 01 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 02 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F05: Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C5 24 07 00 90 02 01 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 E0 00 00 01 E4 00 00 00 10 08 EE 00 20 08 EE 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 95 16 02 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 09 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D02 F00: Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

Offset 00: EC 10 39 81 05 00 90 82 10 00 00 02 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 C0 00 00 00 00 00 ED 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 EC 10 39 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 20 40 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 02 76 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.W.=.000000000000/[email protected] .00IBM VGA Compatible BIOS. .[.k.y...
C000:0040 PCIR..b%........`........................u......................
C000:0080 ....................................t......t......t.....0t......
C000:00C0 t......t......l......l.....0l......d.....0d......d......d......d
C000:0100 ......d.....0d......d......d.....0d......d......d...............
C000:0140 ...................P......{...?..?..........................P
C000:0180 .....Wb...................................{...?...7..........
C000:01C0 .................{...G..G...............................?.
C000:0200 .?..........................d$.`[email protected]\.W
C000:0240 .........P...........W...W...W...|...W.........\...........G...W
C000:0280 .p.W.p.X.[.W.....................?..W.v.W.v.X.\.W........../...
C000:02C0 .......?...?.......%....................$..../.../.......%...%..
C000:0300 ..............3............o.......................$q...._..._./
C000:0340 .....'...'................?................/.....)...)..........
C000:0380 .....X.................)...)...............<g..........?...../..
C000:03C0 ./................J.....x..?.o.?.o..?...............?..........


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Monitor MAG0837: Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Bios reset blind? Possible?*

The motherboard, Epox EP-4GLM(+), does have an AGP slot BUT it's for ADD cards only - explanation *here*. That means you can't use a dedicated video card.


----------



## Prezpoonly (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Bios reset blind? Possible?*

nooooooooooo hahahaha, somehow i kinda saw that coming. its funny, last week, i had to get the system reinstalled, so i went down to a tech store here. i brought along a used radeon 9800 that my friend gave me when he got his new chip, and i asked the tech guy to see if it was the chip that was fried or my AGP slot (i had tried getting that one to work too). he tried it out and said that it was my card that had overheated and fried itself. i was understandably peeved about that, but was overjoyed to hear that the AGP slot was 'supposed' to work. the tech place didn't want to try putting that card onto one of their machines to test it out because they were afraid it would damage their rig (completely insane risk assessment going on - i still don't get it).

well, although i can't get a dedicated AGP card to work, i now have two AGP cards with me, a 9600 and the 9800. doh! 

thanks a lot guys for getting me out of my mess.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Bios reset blind? Possible?*

Sorry about the bad news, but now you know why it isn't working.


----------

